# asus ai nap



## alushot (25. Februar 2009)

hi leute

ich besitze ein asus p6t deluxe mainboard. U.a. gibts jetzt die funktion ai nap..nach so und so viel minuten fährt der rechner+bildschirm in standby..schön und gut..aber das macht er auch wenn ich musik laufen habe..oder manchmal sogar während ich am spielen bin..kann man das irgndwie umstellen, oder ganz entfernen ohne ai suit zu deintallieren???
mfg alushot


----------



## Toffele (30. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da ich selbst auf der Suche nach einer Lösung war und diese erst nach längerer Zeit irgendwo auf einer amerikanischen Seite gefunden habe, werde ich sie hier einmal kundtun:


Den AI Nap konfiguriert man über die EPU Six Engine über die Mode Settings:

[AI Nap idle time]: Dort kann man dann separat einstellen in welchem Modus der Nap nach welcher Zeit - oder überhaupt - aktiviert wird.


----------

